# opinion on color



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a 64 pontiac lemans conv. that I will hopefully be starting the body work on in couple months, I need advice on color, I know color is a very personal thing but I am interested in general opinions. The car is originally white with saddle interior and white top. The white is a little bland for me but I like the saddle interior, I am thinking about either marimba red, nocturne blue or gulfstream aqua with black top. what do you think about the saddle interior with either one of these colors, just curious.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

think with the blue and red it should look fine, don't like it with the aqua


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. would look kind of odd with the aqua, and would look GREAT with Marimba Red or the dark dark blue. You have good taste....those are my two favorite '64 colors, followed by Pinehurst Green. (most people HATE the pale greens on these cars!!)
It would be a hard choice between the red and the blue, IMO. I think Marimba Red is a whole lot better looking than Montero Red...more subtle and sophisticated. It would look great on the later cars too, IMO.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Black with Red interior................arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Does it have to be an original 64 color? A nice dark green would look great with a saddle interior IMO. 

If you have to do an interior replacement, I'd go with the above ^. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, sorry, I FORGOT. ALKY, I always dreamed about putting together a '64 or '65 convertible in Verdero Green with a Parchment or Saddle interior....I mean, for the past 25 years I've been thinking "what if". Someday.....


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Color*

Quote from Henry Ford. "Paint it any color you like as long as it's black".


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

IMHO....the top should be either the color of the interior, OR the paint. No 3 color combo. Just sayin' thats all.....Eric ie: Dark Blue w/tan top and tan interior.....


----------

